# "Scripted Compile Error In" in mach3



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm trying to use auto zeroing. I've copied and pasted different scripts thinking that was the issue. When I click on auto zero, I get the scripted compile error in message. Has anyone else run into this problem???


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What specifically are you trying to do Phil?


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

Trying to use the auto zero in Mach 3, so I don't have to use that dreaded piece of paper to zero the Z axis.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I recently did a podcast about Auto Zero. The post was about the Triple Edge Finder but you can use any edge plate. Hope this helps. CNCRT 05: Triple Edge Finder Touch Off Plate | CNC Router Tips Podcast

Bill

PS

If you have a specific question let me know.


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

The podcast was very informative and I checked out You Tube also. I wasn't really looking for the X & Y axis finder, but that's really cool and I could use it. I was originally just trying the z zero axis finder. After seeing your videos, I'd like to do the x,y and z. How do I purchase one, and do you help with support in getting it operational in Mach3?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Phil,

There is information in the show notes of the podcast. If you scroll through the description there will be a link.

Bill


----------

